# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Ziekte van Dercum

## Patty1

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds een tijdje lipomen op mijn bovenbenen die behoorlijk zeer kunnen doen. Sinds een paar weken pijn in mijn armen vooral mijn polsen en tintelende handen en voeten. Ik slaap slecht en ben heel gauw moe. De chirurg waar ik ben geweest dacht dat het mogelijk de ziekte van Dercum zou kunnen zijn. Ik ben doorverwezen naar de dermatoloog waar ik 20 februari een afspraak heb. Ik was gisteren bij het UWV, die alles afdeed als spierpijn die wel weer over zou gaan. Ik weet wat spierpijn is, dit dus niet. Ik heb echt heel veel pijn, maar werd niet serieus genomen door die dokter van het UWV. Kunt u mij wat meer vertellen over de Ziekte van Dercum. Ik heb wel al veel gelezen op internet en herken een heleboel symptomen waar over gesproken word. Ik begrijp dat er niet zo veel bekend is over deze ziekte, misschien kunt u mij helpen?

Vriendelijke groet,
Patty

----------


## christel1

Patty, 

De ziekte van Dercum wordt gekenmerkt door meerdere pijnlijke lipomen. Een lipoom is een goedaardig gezwel van vetweefselcellen. Deze gezwellen hebben de vorm van ronde, soms pijnlijke, ovale bultjes onder de huid, in grootte variërend van enkele millimeters tot soms grote kwabben. Er bestaan ook gesteelde lipomen. 

Lipomen kunnen overal voorkomen maar deze hebben een voorkeur voor de hals, bovenarmen, onderarmen en bovenbenen. Wanneer ze pijnlijk zijn dan kan dit wijzen op de ziekte van Dercum. Meestal is er geen behandeling voor maar wanneer de dokter vermoedt dat het kwaadaardig is of wanneer het hinderlijk of lelijk is dan kan men overgaan tot het verwijderen van deze lipomen. 

bron : Wikipeda 

Als je er echt last van hebt, in jouw geval dus pijnlijk zou ik toch vragen aan de dermatoloog om deze te verwijderen, als hij/zij er zeker van is dat het om de ziekte van Dercum gaat. 
Kan je geen foto nemen van zo'n gezwel en het bij albums plaatsen dan kunnen we het allemaal eens bekijken en misschien komt er dan iets meer uit de bus. 

Met vriendelijke groeten 
Christel1

----------


## Patty1

Hallo Cristel,

Dank je wel voor je reactie. De knobbels zijn op een gewone foto niet goed te zien, met het blote oog zij ze heel duidelijk. Ze weg laten halen doe ik nog niet, omdat ik heb begrepen dat ze toch weer terugkomen. De knobbels zitten voornamelijk in mijn bovenbenen en in mijn rechterpols. Ik heb de hele dag last van pijn in mijn polsen en armen. Soms kan ik b.v. niet eens een kraan opendraaien. Ook heb ik constant tintelingen in handen en voeten, word gauw moe en slaap slecht. 20 februari heb ik een afspraak met de dermatoloog. Als ik de ziekte van dercum heb, wil ik het wel weten en ook wil ik weten wat ik in de toekomst kan verwachten. 

Graag reacties van mensen die hier meer over kunnen vertellen.

Vriendelijke groet.
Patty

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Patty,

Mocht je meer willen weten over de ziekte van Dercum kun je ook even dit artikel doorlezen: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...kte+van+dercum 
Hierin kun je een uitgebreide uitleg over deze ziekte vinden.

----------

